# Waxing for men Cairo



## hawke

Hi,

I am travelling to Egypt on my way back from Afghanistan and am getting married a day after me landing in the UK.
I need to get a full body wax for my marriage,or at least my chest,my private areas (both front and back) and half of of the legs.

Can anyone tell me of any Salon in Cairo who provide waxing services to men?
I won't mind if it is a female or male as long as I get a silky soft wax for my wife to enjoy!

Please let me know how much would they roughly charge.

Regards
Hawke


----------



## Lanason

hawke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am travelling to Egypt on my way back from Afghanistan and am getting married a day after me landing in the UK.
> I need to get a full body wax for my marriage,or at least my chest,my private areas (both front and back) and half of of the legs.
> 
> Can anyone tell me of any Salon in Cairo who provide waxing services to men?
> I won't mind if it is a female or male as long as I get a silky soft wax for my wife to enjoy!
> 
> Please let me know how much would they roughly charge.
> 
> Regards
> Hawke


you have got to be joking - right


----------



## hawke

why the hell would I joke?


----------



## canuck2010

The Four Seasons has a good Spa, pricey, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## hurghadapat

hawke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am travelling to Egypt on my way back from Afghanistan and am getting married a day after me landing in the UK.
> I need to get a full body wax for my marriage,or at least my chest,my private areas (both front and back) and half of of the legs.
> 
> Can anyone tell me of any Salon in Cairo who provide waxing services to men?
> I won't mind if it is a female or male as long as I get a silky soft wax for my wife to enjoy!
> 
> Please let me know how much would they roughly charge.
> 
> Regards
> Hawke


Back...sack...and crack!!!......thought it was only the gays that went in for that sort of thing.It is the norm for Egyptian women to be completely exfoliated before marrying but never heard of a man doing it


----------



## Lanason

hawke said:


> why the hell would I joke?


so you are English (military ???) and your wife is English ???

each to his own I suppose :eyebrows::jaw:

- and welcome to the forum by the way - even if it may be a flying visit :wave:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi

You would have to try the international hotels and salons as I am pretty sure no Egyptian establishment would do it.


----------



## hawke

canuck2010 said:


> The Four Seasons has a good Spa, pricey, but you get what you pay for.


Thanks would try them


----------



## hawke

hurghadapat said:


> Back...sack...and crack!!!......thought it was only the gays that went in for that sort of thing.It is the norm for Egyptian women to be completely exfoliated before marrying but never heard of a man doing it


Not gayish anymore.
My to be wife once said that she had a fantasy for a waxed man.
I want to surprise her on our marriage night!


----------



## jojo

Didnt David Beckham have this done???? Very painful I've heard - some very sensitive areas there, I hope she appreciates it, I'd cry laughing if my OH turned up having gone thru that, but each to his own lol

Good luck

Jo xxx


----------



## canuck2010

This reminds me of a Seinfeld episode...


----------



## Moe599

Which one Cannuck? I've seen them all. Brought all of the episodes with me from home. The only one that comes to mind is the one with Kenny Rodgers chicken. Where Kramer is basting himself in the hot tub.


----------



## canuck2010

Moe599 said:


> Which one Cannuck? I've seen them all. Brought all of the episodes with me from home. The only one that comes to mind is the one with Kenny Rodgers chicken. Where Kramer is basting himself in the hot tub.


I forget what the episode is called, but basically Jerry starts shaving his chest for his new girlfriend, then soon realizes that he has to do it everyday otherwise he'll go crazy from itching as it grows back thicker and thicker turning him into a werewolf.


----------



## Moe599

Yeah I remember it. It was the one with Elaine and her old boss going into the muffin business and then Kramer does that reality bus tour and drives Jerry in the bus at night. Should we call this guy Jerry. Lol


----------



## saafend

hurghadapat said:


> Back...sack...and crack!!!......thought it was only the gays that went in for that sort of thing.It is the norm for Egyptian women to be completely exfoliated before marrying but never heard of a man doing it


These views are very old fashioned i have to say. In the village i was brought up in i think at least 90% of men have it done. Between .01% and 0.3% though that would either admit or talk about it. The ones that did always sqirmed when they did so im one of the minority. Hat off though hawke, just make sure this is a one off or she is going to have you doing allsorts.

Saaf

Ps Im not being nosey but let us know what she did for you too.


----------



## hurghadapat

saafend said:


> These views are very old fashioned i have to say. In the village i was brought up in i think at least 90% of men have it done. Between .01% and 0.3% though that would either admit or talk about it. The ones that did always sqirmed when they did so im one of the minority. Hat off though hawke, just make sure this is a one off or she is going to have you doing allsorts.
> 
> Saaf
> 
> Ps Im not being nosey but let us know what she did for you too.


So what village where you brought up in then.....i know village life can be a bit boring but.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

saafend said:


> These views are very old fashioned i have to say. In the village i was brought up in i think at least 90% of men have it done. Between .01% and 0.3% though that would either admit or talk about it. The ones that did always sqirmed when they did so im one of the minority. Hat off though hawke, just make sure this is a one off or she is going to have you doing allsorts.
> 
> Saaf
> 
> Ps Im not being nosey but let us know what she did for you too.


I wonder how or why they would tell you
I certainly dont tell the village when I have work done


----------



## gerhardme1954

Yup, good luck with that...do not think my wife could convince me to do that, ouch! There is a reason men do not have babies, we cannot handle the pain, this sounds awfully like that!


----------



## PoleDancer

hurghadapat said:


> So what village where you brought up in then.












?


----------



## moo27

*good luck*



jojo said:


> Didnt David Beckham have this done???? Very painful I've heard - some very sensitive areas there, I hope she appreciates it, I'd cry laughing if my OH turned up having gone thru that, but each to his own lol
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Jo xxx


let us know the end of the story pls


----------



## saafend

hurghadapat said:


> So what village where you brought up in then.....i know village life can be a bit boring but.....



Hey come on girls and guys, your opinions are very much Dark Ages to say the least. 



Saaf


----------



## saafend

PoleDancer said:


> ?




Thats typcasting, Close but im two stone heavier at least maybe six. 

Saaf


----------

